

Ask HN: Review My App - heyhub.com  - findm

Hey guys, wanted to get your feedback on my now working and out in the wild prototype. I think I'm at a good place with all the foundational pieces created.<p>Trying the bring the "dating website" experience to a local service provider directory. (it shows more once you're logged in). Simple, easy-to-use and personable.Currently its limited to just dogwalkers/pet services but eventually I would like to broaden the scope and support tutors, babysitters, photographers, artists, (see craiglist's services section). I'm also trying to create a deeper integration with facebook. Alot of these business work around a word-of-mouth network and I figure facebook is can be a natural extension of that.  I think I'd be more inclined to use a dogwalker that I know my friends use.<p>On the business side, got a lot of ideas around a business model, the most obvious one to me seems like a paid subscription or lead generation. Still crunching spreadsheets on that one. Would like to get some real users and see what works first.<p>Also trying to come up with a sustainable traffic acquisition strategy. Link building? Any one have any ideas?It's challenging running a one man show doing design, code marketing, business analysis, marketing etc etc. Definitely a steep learning curve there which is probably why a lot of people recommend against it. Gonna soldier on for now.<p>So any tips on how I can do more with less? Any and all constructive criticism are welcome!<p>Thanks! pk
======
nrj
Nice looking site. My only thoughts are on the name. For something as specific
as pet services, I think HeyHub is a very general name and I probably wouldn't
remember it as a pet service website. Just my 2 cents.

~~~
findm
true, I'd like it to be more than just a pet service website. Just using pet
service as a start.

------
findm
<http://heyhub.com>

Clickable link

------
keefe
autoscroll - likes

aggregates things from reasonable sources - likes

simple understandable UI - likes

navigation under an infinite scroll field - hates this. I have to load your
whole dataset to see what is up with your site.

site about dogwalkers? I don't care even a little. I'd expand out in topics as
your #1 priority.

Overall, nice prototype. Got some performance tests on the server to benchmark
where it's at?

EDIT... how do I make a single newline in this text editor ? lol /n <br/> <br>
fail me...

~~~
findm
"navigation under an infinite scroll field - hates this." You're right I will
need to address that.

"I have to load your whole dataset to see what is up with your site." What do
you mean by that can you clarify?

~~~
keefe
well every time I scrolled, the footer went down so until I got it all loaded
I could see like signup/login for a few seconds, then the autoscroll pushes it
down... so once all the posts were loaded, I could click your blog links etc

------
coryl
I like the interface and design. Once it populates more, I'm sure it will be
more fulfilling.

